# Northern Virginia - Established Game seeking new players



## Tarondor (Feb 15, 2005)

The _Theeurth_ campaign has been going strong for 28 years.  Our current campaign is 18 months old and we are in need of 2-3 players to replace those lost to school and parenthood.

_The Legacy of the Burning Star_ is a campaign set in a Romanesque empire.  Currently, we are running Monte Cook's The Banewarrens.  

We meet every other Sunday in Chantilly from 11:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.  We range in age from 18-40+ and our players are both married and single, men and women.  If you're looking for a long-term game with lots of history and a sense of fun -and- you get along well with others, check out our website:  www.theeurth.com, then contact me at "nolan [AT] erols [DOT] com."


----------



## Tarondor (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi!  We're still looking for players in the Northern Virginia area to take part in this long-running game.  Feel free to drop me a line!

Tarondor


----------



## Ranger Rick (Mar 14, 2005)

Are you east or west of I-95?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 15, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Are you east or west of I-95?




My wife and I are part of Tarondor's game.  We are west of I-95 in the Fairfax/Chantilly area.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Mar 15, 2005)

Bonzi said:
			
		

> My wife and I are part of Tarondor's game. We are west of I-95 in the Fairfax/Chantilly area.




Thanks, I was hoping for the east side.


----------



## Tarondor (Mar 23, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was hoping for the east side.




Rick:  There are several games looking for players in Arlington and Alexandria.  I'm sure one of those would work out.  Good luck!

Tarondor


----------



## Tarondor (Apr 2, 2005)

We have three players now, but we'd really like four or five.  Take a look at the website and drop me a line!

Tarondor


----------

